# Which mini LED bar?



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Whelen Mini Liberty

Whelen Mini Justice

Speed Tech K-Force 27" 

what in the brightest??

take my poll please lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

For the price go with the justice. Libertys just a basic 4 head bar and are expensive. Mini justice is all around a better value. Shame on the speedtech crap


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You know my vote. For the price you pay you get more for your money with the justice, unless you are interested in putting in take down lights then go with the liberty. But the comparisons I did the justice is brighter then the liberty with with better all around visibility.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Justice is more of an all around bar. Liberty is kinda plain and costs more for what you get by far!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm

Satisfaction guaranteed for $225 shipped.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Have anything bigger? Like 25-28"?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The Pinnacle is available in 36", but nothing between the Mini-Pinnacle and that.

Sorry.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

SafetyLighting;919820 said:


> http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm
> 
> Satisfaction guaranteed for $225 shipped.


I have one of those on my #2 truck. Awesome bar.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Heres a video from my phone. Not too bad in daylight

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid136.photobucket.com/albums/q176/maelawncare/004.flv


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i like it. now i just have to build my backrack.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm curious, how much will you save by building a backrack as opposed to buying one? I know a lot of people have them built, but I don't understand why.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Cause a lot of people have scrap laying around. So it costs them next to nothing. And some can get all the steel they need for around $100. A new one is over $200. So you can save a good bill by doing it yourself.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, that makes sense, but only if they can weld themselves, right? I wonder if there would be any interest in a group buy.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

blakerugg;918222 said:


> Whelen Mini Liberty
> 
> Whelen Mini Justice
> 
> ...


Either way whelen bars are the best for the price i bought a whelen liberty fully loaded with mutiple flash patterns for $650 ... and the Justice is a good bar also ..


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

groundbreakers;923192 said:


> Either way whelen bars are the best for the price i bought a whelen liberty fully loaded with mutiple flash patterns for $650 ... and the Justice is a good bar also ..


You know i used to think the same thing. Then i started buying some soundoff stuff. And i have to say, everything that i have gotten from soundoff is brighter than the stuff i have from whelen. I think their starting to slack.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

maelawncare;923908 said:


> You know i used to think the same thing. Then i started buying some soundoff stuff. And i have to say, everything that i have gotten from soundoff is brighter than the stuff i have from whelen. I think their starting to slack.


hmmm ?? really except for the Pinnacle bar which is a cool design .. what other bars from them are there ?? i seen a mini Defender bar from Code 3 a few months back at TrucknTow's. retail store . a rep brought one in at the same time i was there nice bare for $800 ..


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Check them out:

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

groundbreakers;924411 said:


> hmmm ?? really except for the Pinnacle bar which is a cool design .. what other bars from them are there ?? i seen a mini Defender bar from Code 3 a few months back at TrucknTow's. retail store . a rep brought one in at the same time i was there nice bare for $800 ..


Well the small pinnacle bar that i have. And then their smaller 3led version, like whelens TIR3s. Those are the only ones i have used so far other than the mighty light.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i actually wont be saving any money on the backrack because i will be using stainless lol but yes the reason is usually to save money.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

blakerugg;930892 said:


> i actually wont be saving any money on the backrack because i will be using stainless lol but yes the reason is usually to save money.


Ok, just curious. I hear people doing it all the time, but figured they only cost about $250 to buy so why bother screwing around with it.


----------

